# Grapefruit seed extract & GERD



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

After about 3 courses of Xifaxan (felt great on it but less effective each time, syptoms always returned) and my doctor is about to cut me loose, I wanted to try grapefruit seed extract. I have tried it before but it aggravated my GERD so much I gave up. Does anyone have any dosing suggestions that isn't so irritating to the stomach?As always, thanks!


----------

